# Jack asses on the bay today



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

I hope some one knows or was on one of the 10 or so high speed boats that came from shady side up twards the bay bridge. WHAT A BUNCH OF A HOLES YOU GUYS ARE. There was a guy in a kayak that was all most run over today. You guys are idiots. Had thee whole bay and you come right past him and others. JACK ASSES.


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

and unfortunately its aholes like these that cause accidents and death from capsizing someone. People like that need their equipment, boats, everything revoked.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

i have a theory on these clowns. it is the faster the boat the bigger the ahole due to thier "escapability" now due their lack of "escapability" kayakers and rowers seem to be the most polite people. at least thats the way i see it. and like have always said i wish the navy sold surplus torpedoes...problems solved.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ill tell you this it takes alot to get me mad and alot more to scare me and today it did both. I think my heart stoped untill I seen him and he was ok.


----------



## ReelDeal (May 28, 2011)

I had a very large boat drive between me and the beach in FL a few weeks ago. I was maybe 100 yards off while the tide was coming in. Had to drop the bait way to soon and thankfully my line didn't end up in his prop. I waved and waved my line to show him I had line trailing me and all he did was wave back!


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

Had the same issue at choptank today, I almost caught a jet ski flying under the bridge.


----------



## LOC (May 3, 2010)

Seems to be a growing problem I have had jetskis pull up to the beach I was fishing on ppl come and throw there dog toy in the water less than 10ft from where I'm fishing for there dog to jump in and get it. I think it is selfish for these people to have all this water and want to intrude on the fisherman


----------



## ReelDeal (May 28, 2011)

Common sence is felt in there trucks I guess. 

Fun story about ppl beaching there boats... I was fishing lovers key in fl last year when a guy beached 15 or so yards from me... on the outgoing tide... shoke my head... received a dirty look!... he stays at long... guess who didn't help push that boat back in!


----------



## Bucknoy (Nov 7, 2010)

I was fishing at SPSP today, at around 8:45pm, 2 jet ski speed so close to where we fish at. I was so afraid that they will get caught on the fishing line and drag my rod with them. I can't believed it.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

I had a torpedo permit made up a while back and I showed it to a DNR officer and he got a kick out of it.The permit said good for two jet skiers............woody


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

I dont have a problem with speed boaters usually they get out of the way but sail boats man I hate sail boats with a passion. but then again anyone who isn't courteous or aware on the water bothers me


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

I feel all of you guys. Most don't understand how quickly you can get into trouble on the water, either by not paying attention or just being plain stupid.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Wow, a-holes in MD and on the bay too! Imagine that.

Tracker01, I live about 15 minutes from SP, and own a Gheenoe & a jon boat, and that's exactly why I seldom fish the bay, and especially on the weekend. Had a guy in a bass boat many years ago almost swamp my Gheenoe in a small river down on the E shore. My youngest son, who was only about 8 at the time was with me. If I could have caught that guy, one of us would have gotten a serious a$$ whippin!

There's very little common sense in this state!


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Well I fish alot of small water and some big water and if I come upon anyone fishing or just sitting I slow down to a craw. I fish jug bay alot as many of you know and there could be as many as 20 to 40 kayckers at a time down there, I slow down for all. I have also pulled a few in that were having problems with the current and could not get back. I hear you my son gets very upset when he has my grandson with us and we are anchored up and a boat flys by. I just could not understand why they had to get so close to this poor guy.


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about jets skies running over your lines. There isn't anything that would catch the line, except if he went under it and caught his neck.

They should be some areas with speed limits, so that small boaters and kayakers could boat in peace.


----------



## Sql (May 13, 2006)

Twinkies said:


> ..., except if he went under it and caught his neck. ...


 This is fun to think about. Image the line caught his neck, boat continues and the braided line slits his nec. Or his neck meets the end of the line with a size 5/0 snelled hook. Way too fun to think about.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

i hate jet sjiers more than speedboaters! another collection of self centered dirtbags that an accident couldn't happen to a bettter candidate. Delaware has another collect of idiots called surfers. what none of these clowns understands or has is common courtesy and unfortunately its the few that ruin it for the many 10 jet skies on a certain body of water annd 1 dope decides he needs to show of in front of eeryone. or you have a truly inconsiderate slug who showed up at a local boat ramp, put his jet ski in, and proceeds to do stupid human tricks 30 yards off the beach in from of us for his family. then he beaches the jet ski literally right next to my spiked rod and i asked his why he couldn't go iffarther out in the river and have his fun and his reply was " they wouldn't be able to see me and i can't swim" what are you kidding me thats why you're doing this right here? what about me sitting here fishing how about i was here first and his reply again was oh sorry...rich its your turn get on. now i inform his that i have a 4oz sinker, 6/0 hook, and 20;b braid and if him or someone else runs into they can get hurt and he says "its what 20 or 30 feet out right?" so i say no its closer to 120 yds out since thats where the water drops off from 6ft to 15ft and he says then reel it in we won't be long and i said hell no if you get hurt its your fault and his reply was no it'll be your fault and if we get hurt i'll file a lawsuit so i said hope you do so i can retire because you are violating 2 boating rules right now and i have video of it on my phone, have you noticed there are no other boats or jetskies over here? that because you cannot be within 100 yards of the boat ramp unless you are coming or going and you as a jetskier cannot be within 100 yards of shore or any landbased object so if you get injured feel free to file your lawsuit and i will happily appear and counter sue you into the the stoneage....he mumble something like ignorant SOB got back on his jet ski left and talked a boater at the ramp then h motioned to his family to get the truck and they left.

another time i was on the c&d canal and this clown in a speed boat roars past the pier we're on goes down about a mile and stops. talks to his buddy in a second boat, comes flying up past us again but closer and closer on each pass until he finally got a few lines on the pier including mine. now what he didn't know was that i was sponsored by jinkai line at the time so when he caught my line instaed of cutting it like the rest i opened my bail and proceeded to let him help himself to the 500+yards of line that was on the 9500ss. now as he is heading off we hear him stalling out and his engine dies and half the pier knows i flipped my bail when came by so now we're laughing. we're watching as he comes drifting by us with his motor up and literaly wrapped in hi vis green line and bunch of people started yelling serves you right and he's mad that his joyride came to a tragic end then one of the guys happily pointed out that he had to drift out of the canal for boaters assistance. that clown was never seen again.


----------



## LOC (May 3, 2010)

Marked sounds like u enjoyed a lil fishersman justice lol


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

ReelDeal said:


> I had a very large boat drive between me and the beach in FL a few weeks ago. I was maybe 100 yards off while the tide was coming in. Had to drop the bait way to soon and thankfully my line didn't end up in his prop. I waved and waved my line to show him I had line trailing me and all he did was wave back!


That's where a call to the FWC is in order... Boats aren't supposed to be within 100 yards of the shoreline. I could tell you stories, but it's pointless. Stupidity fills countless volumes.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Sql said:


> This is fun to think about. Image the line caught his neck, boat continues and the braided line slits his nec. Or his neck meets the end of the line with a size 5/0 snelled hook. Way too fun to think about.


I don't think that's fun at all to think about. Stupidity, being what it is, is certainly annoying. However, I'm thankful that I didn't have to pay the price for the foolishness of my youth, as I'm sure we all would be, had we seen it through different eyes. Criminality is one thing, ignorance is another. Death is not the just rewards for the fruits of ignorance.

Now, I have a counterbalance to this topic, in case it is any place applicable. I have seen pier fishermen in this state, who harrass boats passing through our inlets, when they pass - what they feel is "too close" - to the piers. Even to the point of throwing heavy weights at the boaters. (and sometimes hitting their boats) NEVER MIND the fact that the piers are in place to provide a buffer in the inlet, so as to buffet the current, and provide safe passage for vessels. It's clearly posted in many areas that the piers are provided as a courtesy for fishermen, and as a necessity for vessels. (and boaters always have the law on their side in that case)

Everyone please remember that boaters are not always automatically the stupid ones. No matter where we fish, (or boat) it's important to remember that what we like to do doesn't always get first priority. If everyone on both sides kept that in mind, we'd never have to vent about these sorts of things!


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

solid7 i agree with some of what you said i have seen guys do the same thing and when they did it they felt they were in the right. on the canal for example its one thing when you're pleasure boating through the canal and a 600 foot tanker is coming through so you give the bigger boat a wide birth. now there are no boats and you still feel the need to pass the pier 30 yds off. in my opinion most pleasure boaters have no idea that with braided line anglers can cast upwards of 120 yards. guys in fishing boats generally extend courtesy to fellow fishermen with the exception of that bass whacking crowd. like i said these speed boats and jet skiers have this "i come first" attitude and really believe that all they have to do to replace a light bulb is hold it up because the world revolves around them.now like i said with surfers they are another breed and they can careless if you were there at 0 dark thirty. its their time and they're going to take it over now. i have talked to surfers and come to mutual agreements and i have gotten into shouting matches now the guys i got into the shouting match didn't stay out there long when that 10ft hammerhead rose up through the waves they were done. then i have seen guys bowed up and a 25ft cc comes through the inlet, sees these guys and shuts it down right there 30yds off the rocks in an inlet with other boats coming through. it's sad though, if you spend enough time on the water you'll have plenty of stories.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Mark, you and I are actually in 100% agreement... My point was not to justify any behavior, but rather a call for all parties to observe the posted rules at all times. The only person who can claim the high ground is the one who is actually in the right. While I might be quick to side with a fisherman, I have to balance that with the notion that some of us have been guilty of bad behavior, at times. (myself included) Even that jackass is sometimes in the right. (definitely not saying that any of the above was one of those cases - just sayin')

Threads like this are good for reminding us all of our responsibilities, and to be on guard against letting anyone have excuse to accuse us of something untowards.

BTW - the piers that I have fished around clearly state that the boat ALWAYS has the right of passage. And the passage is different on different days, (depending on conditions) but gives no regard to who is fishing where. Maybe a matter of ethics, to be sure, but the law is on the side of the boater. No argument. Harrass the boater, you go to jail. I know that isn't the case everywhere, but it's something to be aware of.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

I've never had a problem with jet skiers, sailboaters, or speed boats. my biggest problem has always been other fishermen. I could honestly catch ten times more fish if it wasn't for other fishermen..today for instance, just a typical day on the water, went to the baybridge at first light, only one other boat in sight, I didn't pull up next to him, I would feel like an ass to do that, So I picked a spot about a half mile away from him, wouldn't you know it, here he comes heading right for me, he wants to fish where I am. I leave that spot and let him have it since he wanted to fish there so bad, and a little while later another boat decides he wants to fish where I am, later on I head to another spot and theres a big charter boat there with about 30 people on board (and a loud engine), so I go to another little spot about 3/4 of a mile away instead. two minutes later here he comes, he wants to anchor right next to me, drives me crazy, theres a million places to fish, I don't understand why anyone would find the need to pull up next to someone else, I could see maybe if it was crowded, but theres hardly anyone else on the water for miles! I've fished the bay for over 40 years and I have never needed to pull next to another boat, you not only lessen your own chances of catching fish but you screw the other guy to...OK I vented


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Solid7 yes we are in total agreement. For every bad story i have I have a good one. Had some jet skiers doing tricks we wave them over an explain we're in a tournament and one of guys says say no more, good luck sorry about that, and come guys let's get outta here.
Waved at 2 guys in a jonboat they came over and I said I just wanted you guys to know I can cast that far so one the guys thinks I joking so I hit a good one and he just shakes his head. He spent the next 2 hours making kingfish for me to cast to. 14 years we're still good friends.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey Mark... I think your story is the lost last verse in the famous John Lennon song, "Imagine"...


----------



## ReelDeal (May 28, 2011)

Me and a buddy where fishing an inlet next to a boat launch. Nothing was bitting and he casted into the boat traffic. I told him to reel in and stay out of there. I was offly pissed when he got his line in a boats prop. So this would be a story of a folish fisherman!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I know the guy that was on the yak on saturday. The title of this thread pretty much sums it up!


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

yup, i was the guy in the kayak on Sat. That boat came about 5 yards from. I saw him coming and I know he saw me, I just dont understand how they think its funny to create wake like that especially for someone on a kayak....stupid and dangerous. 

There were a lot more speed boaters on the bay that day than usual.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

If you thought what they did was dangerous you could had reported their hull number to DNR or coast guard. But it sounds like they went by so fast getting the numbers may have been tough. its illegal for a boat to make a dangerous wake, especially when theres a smaller boat around


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

zam said:


> If you thought what they did was dangerous you could had reported their hull number to DNR or coast guard. But it sounds like they went by so fast getting the numbers may have been tough. its illegal for a boat to make a dangerous wake, especially when theres a smaller boat around


In many states, it's illegal to make wake near a fisherman - smaller vessel or not.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

I would have but these boats were flying and I was trying to find the guy in the kayack , plus I took a wave over the front, but my main concern was the guy in the kayack, one of these boats that was in the shipping chanel and was going over 60 to 70 on the water.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

last october a kayak fishing buddy actually got hit by a dumb a$$ not a speeder but he was distracted by other kayaks in the area. on the south river. how he couldnt see a big orange kayak with a flag and a orange hunting hoodie IDK. at least he avoided a tee bone at the last minute and clipped the stern and flipped him into the water, loosing gear and trolling motor and battery. the duech did stop and help him get out of the water and back to the ramp.

i always get out early and get off the water by 11 when the A holes are out in force. and a hand held VHF radio comes in handy too


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Didn't I read a while back of a yaker up North that had trouble with a charter boat that kept trying to swamp different yakers,,, as my old memory recalls there was something to do with a flair gun and a boat winshield. The Coast Guard had heard of the trouble with this Charter and yakers and told the Charter if they got any more complaints he would loose his lic. Something about endangering life on the water.

Now I would never tell anyone to throw or launch anything at a boat but if it was going to run over me


----------



## Sql (May 13, 2006)

zam said:


> I've never had a problem with jet skiers, sailboaters, or speed boats. my biggest problem has always been other fishermen. I could honestly catch ten times more fish if it wasn't for other fishermen..today for instance, just a typical day on the water, went to the baybridge at first light, only one other boat in sight, I didn't pull up next to him, I would feel like an ass to do that, So I picked a spot about a half mile away from him, wouldn't you know it, here he comes heading right for me, he wants to fish where I am. I leave that spot and let him have it since he wanted to fish there so bad, and a little while later another boat decides he wants to fish where I am, later on I head to another spot and theres a big charter boat there with about 30 people on board (and a loud engine), so I go to another little spot about 3/4 of a mile away instead. two minutes later here he comes, he wants to anchor right next to me, drives me crazy, theres a million places to fish, I don't understand why anyone would find the need to pull up next to someone else, I could see maybe if it was crowded, but theres hardly anyone else on the water for miles! I've fished the bay for over 40 years and I have never needed to pull next to another boat, you not only lessen your own chances of catching fish but you screw the other guy to...OK I vented


This reminds me of parking sometimes. You park at the far end of a big spacious parking lot, fartherest away from building. Only later to find a car parked right next to you, with half of the parking lot empty. You say the f-word and say to yourself, why? (It must be that, just like you, he wanted to park the farthest away from the building. How else can you explain it? His car or him needs close company?) Or, you drive all the way down to a 5 level garage of an office building to park because it's almost always close to empty down there. Some days, you go down get your car and drive to meet your gf for lunch and find well, there it is, someone parked right there next to you, of all the empty slots. How do you figure it out?


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

i'm sitting here watching jersy cape fishing and the host is trolling in the back bay when a speedboat full of knotheads roar past him, catch his like, and rip about 100yds of braid off his reel.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Sql said:


> This is fun to think about. Image the line caught his neck, boat continues and the braided line slits his nec. Or his neck meets the end of the line with a size 5/0 snelled hook. Way too fun to think about.











What's the Size & Bag Limits for Jet-Skier's ?


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

Love it !!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Shoot in NC boats have to stay 750 feet of the end........kingfishers have put anchor weights through boat hulls before.


----------



## gillplate (Aug 3, 2009)

surfnsam said:


> last october a kayak fishing buddy actually got hit by a dumb a$$ not a speeder but he was distracted by other kayaks in the area. on the south river. how he couldnt see a big orange kayak with a flag and a orange hunting hoodie IDK. at least he avoided a tee bone at the last minute and clipped the stern and flipped him into the water, loosing gear and trolling motor and battery. the duech did stop and help him get out of the water and back to the ramp.
> 
> "i always get out early and get off the water by 11 when the A holes are out in force. and a hand held VHF radio comes in handy too


"


----------



## gillplate (Aug 3, 2009)

This thread almost stopped me from going out sunday from spsp. took surfnsams advice and was done by 11:30 or so. no issues most boaters were real cool and kept distanse or even slowed down a little.


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

I was on a rental sunday from SPSP and lots of boaters slowed up while passing small boats or non moving fishing boats. I was pleasantly surprised


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

markedwards said:


> i have a theory on these clowns. it is the faster the boat the bigger the ahole due to thier "escapability" now due their lack of "escapability" kayakers and rowers seem to be the most polite people. at least thats the way i see it. and like have always said i wish the navy sold surplus torpedoes...problems solved.


Mark,

With your casting ability, I bet you could have done some real damage to those guys with a 175 gram sinker! Head's up! Bulls-eye! 

Sandcrab


----------

